# Thermaltake bigwater 780e questions



## Jonny_Mampaey (Jan 29, 2008)

hey, i am in the process of planning my build for a gaming pc

i want my cpu to be cooled effectively so i have chosen the Thermaltake bigwater 780e liquid cooling system (mainly because everything is included in the box). Now, this system only comes with a cpu cooling block. My question to you guys is, am i able to buy other cooling blocks (for example, graphics cards blocks) and add them onto this system?? is it capable of cooling multiple parts?? it says in the review at the bottom that it might be possible to add multiple parts, i just need confirmation as i don't know much on this subject =]

my other question is, would i be able to buy another cpu block and fit it onto this sytem?? this supports a socket LGA775 and i have a socket 1366. i was thinking of adding this block onto the system:

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/Swiftech-Apogee-XT-Rev.2-CPU-Water-Block_24565.html

and here's a link to my motherboard just incase someone spots that the block doesn't fit:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161061

if not is there any other decent liquid cooling systems out there that will support a socket 1366??

here's a review on the thermaltake system:

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/old/index.php?x=reviews&id=821&page=2

cheers, John


----------



## Jonny_Mampaey (Jan 29, 2008)

here is another cpu block i've been looking at

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/watercooling/zm-wb5-plus

cheers guys


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've heard bad things about Zalman's water cooling. It would probably be best to plan your loop yourself. When adding onto a loop it's important to make sure that the metals used are all the same; mixing aluminum and copper can lead to corrosion.

I've heard good things about this store:
http://www.dangerden.com/
Apogee water blocks are good, and I've heard a lot of stuff from EK and D-Tek and a few others is good.


We don't have an watercooling experts at the moment; the folks here should be able to help you out more: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/226970-water-cooling-essential-threads.html


----------



## Jonny_Mampaey (Jan 29, 2008)

thankyou for the reply, much appreciated =]

i've had a little search and have come up with this waterblock:

http://www.awd-it.co.uk/scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=7600

it's a socket 1366 so would fit my board, would you recommend it??

cheers, John


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup, that's a pretty good one, though not as good as the more expensive XT one (obviously :wink.


----------

